# Lola's at it again... Square eyes



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Watching ET and barking at the screen occasionally


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love the concentration


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know - she's even leaning forward a bit. It's over and she watched the whole thing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. I wish Lily would have that much hair. Her ears are crimped but her head is flat.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love Lola's focus. Neither of mine can pay attention for that long. They even get bored of treats. 

I just realize that Lily reminds me of Pippi Longstocking. Those cute ears are just like pigtails and she's got spunk - all just like Pippi of my childhood. 

Beautiful girls!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lola is so into that film. Did she cry? My kids sobbed, both of them, we came out of the cinema with soaking wet arms to our t shirts! Phoebe likes Graham Nortons show.....or maybe it's Eddie Redmayne! Lily is adorable just as she is.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That's my girl 
Kiki loves any nature show - she has learnt not to bark at animals on the tv (if she does she gets evicted) so she lies on the end of the sofa avidly watching and swearing under her breath in a constant and very low growly way


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love it. I wish Lily would have that much hair. Her ears are crimped but her head is flat.


She's still young.. Give her time. Took Lola almost 18 months to grow her top knot 



Cat 53 said:


> Lola is so into that film. Did she cry? My kids sobbed, both of them, we came out of the cinema with soaking wet arms to our t shirts! Phoebe likes Graham Nortons show.....or maybe it's Eddie Redmayne! Lily is adorable just as she is.


She barked   and low growled a bit 



Marzi said:


> That's my girl
> Kiki loves any nature show - she has learnt not to bark at animals on the tv (if she does she gets evicted) so she lies on the end of the sofa avidly watching and swearing under her breath in a constant and very low growly way


Haha... Swearing under her breath


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha you need to take her to the cinema!! 
Snoopy is on - she would love it


----------

